# Movement on the goat's right side - New Vega size pics



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Is there anything else that might cause a wave-type movement on the right side of a goat? (and, yes, I'm SURE it's the goat's RIGHT side). I ask because I saw something tonight in a doe who is really not supposed to be bred (she had HUGE twin bucklings three years ago with her previous owner, had to have a c-section - both kids died - and was given to us two years ago with the express instructions that she should not be bred). Now, I'm really nervous. Our does and bucks are separated by a good-quality fence, and I've never seen anything that indicates that the bucks could get to the does through the fence. Even in full rut, when they REALLY want to, the bucks can't get out of their yard. We have a wether in with the does, though. Is it possible that he wasn't banded properly and could still be breeding? How can I know for sure (other than just waiting and seeing if she starts to go into labor)? I'm not really seeing anything that looks like she's putting on weight on the right side (although she is a larger doe, and it might be harder to tell). Advice, please????
:shrug: 
-Tina


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side*

You can blood test, but the only time I have ever seen movement on their right side was when they were preggy.

If your concerned about the kids being too big and (not to be harsh) don't care about their survival then you can give her Lute and she will abort them. Or she will just go into heat like usual.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side*

Thanks. If she is bred, do I suspect my wether or an unforeseen problem with my buck fence? (I guess it's important to note here that my husband teaches college online from home, so he's ALWAYS home; and he's never seen the bucks breach the fence - so, I guess the only logical explanation would be a botched neutering???) Has anyone else out there experienced this?

-Tina


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side*

have you got photo's of the doe? get them from the back, etc

and yes if there was a possibility that your wether may be a micky-as we call it-(not properly fixed) they only need a tiny little bit and they can do it, 
can you catch the wether and feel if he's got any er umm bits left?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side*

So, I started thinking that, if my wether has bred the doe that's not supposed to be bred, who else has he bred???? 
The first photo I added to the post (which is the last one it shows) is the doe that I saw the movement in. Now that I really look at her, I'm pretty darn sure she's preg. 
The others are my other does who aren't supposed to be pregnant right now (one of whom I wouldn't mind being preg. right now). One of whom just gave birth at the end of February, so I really DON'T want her to be pregnant again so soon.
I couldn't feel anything on the wether that would indicate parts being left over, but they could be pretty deep inside, right?
What do you all think?
-Tina


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - Pooch pics added*

I wish I could help Tina...but all I see (cuz I am inexperienced) is goats butts. 
bwahhahaa


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - Pooch pics added*

Just My .02 but are you holding their tails up in the pics? If you are, it can make it harder to tell or not. (from what someone else on the board told me, I'm too much of a noob to goats to know what I am looking for)


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - Pooch pics added*

Jay is correct... you can't hold the tail up... it stretches things out back there. So I don't know for sure from the pooch picture,..... BUT she does look to have a tiny udder formation going on there.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - Pooch pics added*

With the first doe, yes...the 2nd possibly yes the 3rd and 4th no.

The first seems to have a good bit of udder.....have you noticed any growth to her udder?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - Pooch pics added*

Liz, do you mean the top photo or the first photo that was posted (which would actually be the bottom photo in the line-up)? The all brown goat (top photo) just gave birth at the end of February. She's one I REALLY don't want to be pregnant again this soon...

How utterly (or should I really say, "udderly?") frustrating...
Arrgh! I just can't seem to get photos right... :GAAH: 
I'll try again tomorrow.

Oh well. If I have to take more pictures, at least I can use it as an excuse to put off grading my students' poetry exams... :wink:

Thanks, everyone,
-Tina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - Pooch pics added*

The blonde colored doe is the 1st pic I see and I do think she is preggy....the chocolate and the brown and white are a no, the reddish with the light fringe is a possible


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - Pooch pics added*



MiGoat said:


> I wish I could help Tina...but all I see (cuz I am inexperienced) is goats butts.
> bwahhahaa


 :slapfloor: 
I actually did the photo uploads on my laptop (which I also use for school), and I forgot to take them off after I uploaded them. Today, in last period, one of the students who sits over next to my desk said, "Mrs.L, why do you have pictures of goat butts on your computer?" I looked over, and my screen saver had kicked on into a slideshow. :ROFL: Fortunately, I live in a VERY rural community, and it was NOT a difficult thing to explain...

Liz, that's pretty much what I thought. I have noticed a difference in Eva's udder (the 1st photo) over the last few days. That's when I started noticing movement, too. Darn that little wether... 
If I take her to the vet for an ultrasound, can they give me a clue as to the size and number and due date? If she can safely carry and deliver them, I'd like for her to, but I'm not going to put her in danger. How much (ballpark) am I looking at in cost for an ultrasound? I just need to budget for it... I suppose I also need to tell her previous owner what happened and get more details about what happened with her last kidding/C-section. She's going to be angry. I really didn't want to breed Eva, though, it was totally an accident. :sigh:

-Tina


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - Pooch pics added*

Things happen and you cannot control everything. You thought the wether was safely "wethered", hardly your fault.

There's a good chance she can deliver safely. Human moms frequently have normal births after c-sections. Do you know if the buck used in the prior pg was larger than your un-wether?


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - Pooch pics added*



maple hill farm tina said:


> ......
> How utterly (or should I really say, "udderly?") frustrating...


I can't believe you 'uddered' that. *groan* LOL


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - Pooch pics added*



MiGoat said:


> maple hill farm tina said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...


  
I'm so glad my sense of humor is appreciated. Better laughing than crying, I always say...

Well, I emailed the woman I got Eva from. Cross your fingers for me that she's not TOO mad at me. I know it wasn't really my fault, but I still feel responsible. Maybe, if she gives me a little more information on what happened last time, I'll better know what to do this time...
As it stands, I think I'll definitely be getting her ultrasounded to check size, gestation, and the condition of her uterus. Then we'll see what happens from there.
-Tina


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - Pooch pics added*

It was an accident and really Eva is your goat now. You are caring for her, you own her, and the woman you got her from really has no say to be mad.
That's just my opinion Tina. 
It was an accident. If that woman really cared to make total sure Eva didn't get pregnant she may have just kept her herself but it was much easier giving Eva to you and just telling you what to not do.
That sounds mean but if the woman is mad at you you can think of what I said above. If she just says "well it was an accident and Eva is your goat now." then disregard all I said. LOL


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - Pooch pics added*

I'm just really the type of person who tries to avoid confontation at all costs. I don't like it. And I HATE disappointing people. 
Anyway, I just got an email back from the woman who had Eva before.  She was TOTALLY understanding. It turns out that Eva only had to have a C-Section because her bucks were SO incredibly huge. Everything went well with the surgery, and nothing had to be stapled or tucked or any of the other scary things I've heard about. My bucks (including the un-wether) are all much smaller than anything where Eva was. So, hopefully, Eva will be fine. She and the reddish doe (Vega) will be headed to the vet next week. If Vega is preggers, we're definitely going to have to give her the Lute (she's only 7 months old, and she's TINY, TINY, TINY). Hopefully, when he ultrasounds Eva, though, we'll get great news about numbers, size, and a due date.
Thanks for the support and info, everyone. I really appreciate it.
-Tina


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - Pooch pics added*

Interesting development...
As far as Eva's concerned, this could be very good news. I was at Mom's and Dad's last night, and I mentioned that I thought Eva was pregnant. Dad miraculously remembered that Marmot got out of the buck pen when we were away in February (my step-daughter got married in Tallahassee, and we drove down for the wedding). Dad said that we had just had a record snowstorm, and the bottom line of the electric fencing was under the snow line (grounding out the entire fence). When he came down to feed, he found Marmot in with the girls.

There are two really good things about this. #1 - My wether is not the guilty party, which means he was probably wethered correctly. #2 - Marmot is a TINY buck (he's only 18"). If anyone had to "get" Eva, he'd be the safest.

Eva and Vega are going to the vet this week to double-check everything. If the vet says that he thinks Eva can carry and deliver safely, we're going to try it.

If Vega's pregnant, though, there's no way she can carry safely to term. She's too small (she's only 7 months old). I'm uploading a better pooch picture (without me pulling on her little tail - she actually cooperated today). What do you all think? Is she or isn't she?

Thanks!
-Tina


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - New info and pics*

by that pic...i'd say yes...she looks looseish


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - New info and pics*

Vega looks like she has a preggy pooch 

You say she is small, is it because of her age or is she actually small?

I had an oops breeding take place 3 years ago with Angel, at the time she was 4 months old and just a baby, I did not know then that I could have involved a vet to terminate, I just did a lot of praying! She delivered a single doeling all on her own when she turned 9 months old. Angel was a fast growing kid though, not tiny but she was still a baby.

It's also a good thing that your small buck was the culprit, for both your girls sake :wink:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - New info and pics*

Thanks, Liz and Gumtree,
I think that Vega's small both because of her age and because she doesn't seem to be growing as fast as some of the others. She was born in September; but she's only a couple of inches taller than Delta, who was born in February. Vega's 75% Nigerian and 25% nubian, so I would think she'd be A LOT bigger than Delta (100% Nigerian), even if they were the same age. Does that make sense? She just seems littler than she should be for her age. Their vet appointment is Wednesday. I'll let you all know what he says about it.
Thanks again,
-Tina


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - New info and pics*

I had a tiny (cocci stunted) doe get pregnant at 7 months and she was fine - delivered a single small doe kid before her first birthday. It happens and istn always a terrible thing.

how many inches high is she at the withers? do you have a full size picture of her with a person or another goat that you consider normal sized?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Movement on the goat's right side - New info and pics*



StaceyRoop said:


> I had a tiny (cocci stunted) doe get pregnant at 7 months and she was fine - delivered a single small doe kid before her first birthday. It happens and istn always a terrible thing.
> 
> how many inches high is she at the withers? do you have a full size picture of her with a person or another goat that you consider normal sized?


I went out and measured her tonight. She's right at 16" at the withers. Our Nigerian does range in height from 18" (O'Seven) to 20" (Che) to 22" (Eva). I tried to get some decent pics of her next to or between Che and Eva. What do you think, Stacey?

Thanks,
-Tina


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is small but not terribly so. I would see what the vet says and then go from there. Going from a mid feb breeding (you didnt give a date so im averaging) she wouldnt even be quite 3 months along.


----------

